# Laser pointer



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my friends spent a couple of weeks in china. Came back with a £10 laser pointer that looks like a Jedi light sabre. Green laser beam is adjustable in diameter and has a few lenses that make mega patterns. Rechargeable battery. When he pointed it into the sky (not at a plane) at night, the beam went on and on. He also pointed it at a match and it ignited.

Anybody else seen these / got one ? I've googled lasers and found all sorts. Nothing near an ayrton that looks any good tho ?


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

ive got a 500mw lazer which you cant get anymore i think they are trying to clamp down on them... but mine lights matches and the beam is unreal.. lights up building towners about 3 miles away..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Buy one of the chinese ones from evilbay, they're all above the class IV range but they're not supposed to sell them on there.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

And you thought the laser was impressive... check out the new torches!






This is a torch, not a laser, even though its from 'Wicked Lasers'


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

interesting.. im off to China in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> interesting.. im off to China in a couple of weeks!


My pal said the street traders start off around £100, but drop to a tenner when you walk off... If you have any spare space in your samsonite.....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

adamck said:


> And you thought the laser was impressive... check out the new torches!
> 
> Wicked Lasers Torch - Light Matches - YouTube
> 
> This is a torch, not a laser, even though its from 'Wicked Lasers'


LOL use that for swirl spotting :doublesho


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Be careful with these guys, reflected split beams can seriously damage your eye sight.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

These remind me of a funny thing that happened to me at work a couple of months ago. 

I was on night shift at the petrol station when some pricks in a chavved up Bora start shinning this really strong green laser into the shop, and into my eyes from thier car. They didn't notice the police car pulling in for their nightly coffee. So I wait till the cops get out their car and shout over the antennae "Would the twats in the red VW Bora stop shinning that laser in my eyes", cops walk over to the car, get everyone out, confiscate laser and gave them a right ticking off. 

Me-1 chavs-0


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can get loads of them on dealextreme.com and dinodirect.com to name buy a few.
http://www.dealextreme.com/
http://www.dinodirect.com/

Delivery is free worldwide, but the downside is it usually takes about 3-4 weeks to arrive.

I have a Mystery green 5mw for my airgun and it's amazing, so I can only wonder how good a 200 is! :doublesho

Word of warning though... the prices are unbelievably cheap so prepare to spend spend spend :lol: (just make sure you have selected the proper currency before you start buying)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> You can get loads of them on dealextreme.com and dinodirect.com to name buy a few.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/
> http://www.dinodirect.com/
> 
> ...


Great site, what's the best laser ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I My 'Mystery' one is very good, but I'm sorry, I can't vouch for any other makes.

Just be aware that there is a power limit so customs MIGHT stop it on it's way to you. A google might help you find the legal import limit.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Have a look through these too 

http://www.dealextreme.com/
http://www.dinodirect.com/
http://www.sourcingmap.com/
http://www.focalprice.com/
http://lightake.com/
http://www.tinydeal.com/
http://www.mcbub.com/
http://www.wowodirect.com/
http://www.tmart.com/
http://www.priceangels.com/
http://www.bestofferbuy.com/
http://www.buyincoins.com/
http://www.chinavasion.com/
http://www.everbuying.com/


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Deal Extreme are useless, have a PayPal dispute with them at the moment.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have had way past 20 deliveries from them with only one badly packed item and no other bad things.
What happened that has upset you so much jamest?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I have had way past 20 deliveries from them with only one badly packed item and no other bad things.
> What happened that has upset you so much jamest?


Put in an order didn't hear anything for a month (I had waited as I read delivery will take a while which is understandable). Order was set to backorder even though all items were displayed as in stock.

Tried to contact them on 3 separate occasions using the live chat with no response then tried using a contact form on the site, again no response so I cancelled the order. No notification by email that it was cancelled nor did I get a refund so I had to put in a dispute which they didn't reply to so it has been escalated to PayPal who are also silent on it.

Have since got the items from other sellers on eBay with no issues.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, that's a pretty bad experience you've had


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Ordered a few bits , will let you know my experience.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What did you go for?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Not the lasers as just found my one from eBay. Some in car sockets.


----------



## blockyou (Nov 23, 2011)

yes，I have one bad experience with them as well


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Man, that's a pretty bad experience you've had


PayPal have decided in my favour. Absolutely no contact from DX at any point through the dispute.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Pretty pi55 poor behaviour there. 

That's good it's sorted now. :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Arrived today and free postage. Impressive!


----------

